# Where in Algarve?



## CraMar (Mar 1, 2014)

HI All

After 2 visits my partner are I are continuing investigating relocating to Portugal. We have just returned for a week in the Eastern Algarve but very much undecided where to look. 

The idea is to have a property that has or will be able to have 2 or so cottages, not necessarily B&B but maybe self catering. 

We very much like Tavira as a destination for tourists but unsure how far away from it that we should be located! We have seen a property above St Barbara de Nexe that would need modernising and adapting a bit, and also some plots of land outside Moncarapacho and near Santa Catarina, where we could build something more 'built to purpose'.

Open to hear your opinions. Also whether in your opinions the B&B market/self catering market is over saturated.

Apologies if the thought process appears to be a bit jumbled!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

With the amount of property for sale and at prices personally think build to purpose is unnecessary, more expensive than you might think and take a longer time than you might think or might have been let to believe.

My personal preference for the Algarve is Tavira and eastwards but me personally I would be looking on the Silver Coast for this type of venture not the Algarve at all, with separate units also self catering not B&B, B&B type customers generally expect to be within a "house" not out in an annexe and are generally tourers, self catering you are not tying yourself down to having to be in attendance 24/7


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

If you are serious about getting an income from running some sort of accommodation you will need to be realistic about what you will spend and what you expect as an income, you need to carefully look at the market you are thinking of entering. You will be competing against established businesses and newer website based services like Airb*b and where there is a higher concentration of customers there will more competition. I often stay in a modern place in a large tourist town next to a main line station but last week I was the only customer, there are 6 double rooms, the heating was off to save money, the only income for the Portuguese couple running the place was about 100 euro for the week. Unfortunately there is no reliable way to contact those Expats who have stopped running accommodation services over here because they were not viable. Good Luck


CraMar said:


> HI All
> 
> After 2 visits my partner are I are continuing investigating relocating to Portugal. We have just returned for a week in the Eastern Algarve but very much undecided where to look.
> 
> ...


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Agree with previous posters, unless you're going to do something really special, I wouldn't think of renting out accommodation for anything other than a small side income. Outside of the main tourist season, occupancy is low everywhere - even top hotels drop their rates ludicrously low to fill rooms. 

You then have the cost of getting the right licenses, fire certificates etc. and the time it will inevitably take to deal with the camara to get all this paperwork. Once you're done, you're then rewarded by being taxed quite significantly on your rental income.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

PS. Also agree with Tavira and East as my preferred area. However, if you like rustic, you will find value in Moncarapacho and the surrounding area.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Also take into consideration distance from an airport. One thing going for Tavira area is the fact that the airport in Seville can be a good alternative to Faro


----------



## CraMar (Mar 1, 2014)

HI Thanks very much for your time and response. I would see the accomodation as more of a sideline, not to be dependent on the income. More so that we do not become isolated etc


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Still recommend Silver Coast, Algarve to a degree saturated and different type of holidaymaker with different requirements, Silver Coast less saturated and a more independent type of holidaymaker, visitor, even as a sideline you reguire an AL Licence it's neither complicated or expensive but a requirement none the less and even a sideline should recoup expenditure


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

If you look at the map you will notice that Albufeira is just in the center of the Algarve which means its just half way to each edge, mind that you cant think of each town alone but the Algarve as a whole place with a lot to be seen and lived, and its just 30km from the airport


----------

